# Canton Area Gander Mountain



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Stopped there today expecting to look over their(normally well-equipped!) ice fishing merchandise. Nothing! Caught the Mgr walking by and asked when they would have their stuff out. He informed me that they are getting nothing in this year due to the poor ice conditions last year and sent everything to freakin MINNESOTA(yeah, I know, kinda harsh Erieangler!)Guess we'll have to shop online(or go to Mark's in Streetsboro) to get our fix in the Akron-Canton area.


----------



## jared015 (Jul 20, 2012)

Erie outfitters or if you want to go big box store, Cabela's in Avon. Cabelas had a lot when I was there.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

I posted this back in October. When I seen this thread I was hoping for good news that they had changed their minds.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

No Loyalty to Us.... NO LOYALTY TO THEM.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Dont forget about Fin Feather and Fur. They have a decent selection and fair prices. I buy alot of stuff from Eddies on Nimisila. He is stocking alot more. Then you have Kames and Dicks. No need to ever go back to GM!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Gander is gone in my book


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

I told them I will be taking my business elsewhere for now on.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Went to FFF last week and their ice section is maybe 3 feet wide which is better than Dick's which I hit today and they had maybe half as much.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

I heard Gander was going out of business. At least the one is Sheffield is closing for sure. FYI, went to Cabelas in Avon and they had a HUGE selection by ice fishing standards. 2 full aisles stocked on both sides...jigs, tackle and rods in one, tip ups and accessories in another, and the entire back wall of the fishing department was full of augers, flashers, cameras, and many shanties set up on the floor. Pretty much everything they had online was in store. Picked up the big Eskimo 2pc chisel on sale for $35...had my eye on it for several years but first time I saw it in person.


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

My buddy went into gander in canton last week and talked to the manager. He supposedly stated that they weren't going to get ice fishing equipment till the end of December.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Twinsburg gander has some ice fishing stuff out. rod and reels, augers, one shanty


----------



## tsw (Sep 28, 2014)

Go to Mark's tackle store in Streetboro. Best selection, fair prices, plus he knows what works. Great guy!


----------



## Dyson92 (Mar 2, 2014)

I went yesterday as well and I was told corporate decided not to send anything this year. The employee said even with the crumby ice season last year they sold a ton of merchandise. Now they have boat bouys and gas tanks on the shelves were the ice fishing items used to be. Sure gonna sell a lot of those this time of year......Morons! We need to call Gander corporate headquarters and demand our selection back.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I hear the cabelas in Avon is stocked up pretty good right now according to a buddy that lives in Avon. Had him pick me up a few things

Haha cj. They're about on the same progress as us. They're not even fishing yet. Stuff is just starting to lock up even in northern mn. With next weeks temps smaller stuff may be fishable by the weekend for us. Most ponds around us are locked up. Hell I was busting ice yesterday setting muskrat sets.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

MOBIL4 said:


> My buddy went into gander in canton last week and talked to the manager. He supposedly stated that they weren't going to get ice fishing equipment till the end of December.


The store manager is who I talked to(Dec 8) as well, and as stated in orig post, he said NO ice fishing merchandise this season at all! Even apologized twice for the inconveience! And Erie, I predict ice before Xmas(best ice fishing years we've ever had was early ice).["muskrats"! Is there anything that can be done seasonally in the great outdoors that you're not into??]


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Local bait shops are where it's at.
This time of year the business is much needed to keep them around for spring... I'll be heading to Eddies on Nimi and J's on Long.
Yeah they don't all carry everything, but many items can be brought into store.
Was awesome having Ron right by me... miss that shop.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> The store manager is who I talked to(Dec 8) as well, and as stated in orig post, he said NO ice fishing merchandise this season at all! Even apologized twice for the inconveience! And Erie, I predict ice before Xmas(best ice fishing years we've ever had was early ice).["muskrats"! Is there anything that can be done seasonally in the great outdoors that you're not into??]



Cj, only thing I don't do is turkey and waterfowl hunt. I was born and raised around the outdoors. 

the east side of moggy off 43 was locked in tight this evening on my way home from work. If the temps hold true you'll see some brave souls this weekend on shallower stuff. If it wasn't 2 day shotgun I'd try to get out.


----------

